# تلقيــــــــــــــــح الكــــــــــــــــــــــلام



## PoNA ELLY (26 أبريل 2013)

*لمــا تلقــح كـــلام علــــي حــــد *​ 
* سواء ف جروب قاعدين مع بعض او وقفتوا بالصدفه مع بعض او حتي ع الفيس مثلاً *
* عارف دا معناه النفســـي إيــه ؟؟ معنــاه الـروحــي إيـــه ؟؟ طــاب الاجتمـاعــي إيــه ؟؟ طاب تعالي نعرف*​ 



* معنــــــــــــــاه النفســــــي :*
* إنــك حــد ضعيــف جـــــــــــدااا مـــن جــــواك لدرجة ان الحاجه الغلط اللي ف صاحبك ما عندك القدره انك تكلمه وتوجهه وتواجهه وتواجه نفسك باللي جواك وباللي عايز تقوله دا مش كده وبس دا ممكن يكون عندك نقص خلاك تعمل كده ولو مثلا علاقتكم مش اوي ومش هيقبل توجيه مش الحل انك تلقح الكلام عليه *


* معنــــــاه الــــروحـــــي :*
* ان مفيش جوه قلبك محبة ناحية الشخص ده دا مش كده وبس دا جواك حقد لدرجة انك بتلقح كلام عليه وبتقول ف حقه كلام مش كويس*


* معنــــاه الإجتمــاعـــي :*
* ان علاقتك بالشخص دا ظاهريه بس وانتوا ولا اصحاب ولا نيله ومش بس كده دا علاقتكم بتتحول من سئ لأسوأ وبتشوهوا صورة بعض قدام الناس كلها*
* .*
* عرفت يعني ايه تلقيح كلام ؟؟؟*

BY ME


----------



## Desert Rose (26 أبريل 2013)

مين بيلقح عليك الكلام يابونا ؟ قولى وانا اعذبهولك :t33::t33: انت عارفنى :t33::t33:

لا بجد كلامك صحيح , والمواجهة وجها لوجه احسن طبعا على الاقل الموضوع يخلص بدل الحرب الباردة ديه المتعبة للاعصاب للطرفين


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 أبريل 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مين بيلقح عليك الكلام يابونا ؟ قولى وانا اعذبهولك :t33::t33: انت عارفنى :t33::t33:
> 
> لا بجد كلامك صحيح , والمواجهة وجها لوجه احسن طبعا على الاقل الموضوع يخلص بدل الحرب الباردة ديه المتعبة للاعصاب للطرفين


لاااااا محدش يقدر يتعرض وانا ليا اخت زييك

بجد الكلام ده كتبته بعد مواااااااااقف كتير شوفتها مع ناااااااس كتير
ميرسي لمرورك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## grges monir (26 أبريل 2013)

مش بعرف اللحق كلام انا
انا اللى بقولة فى وش حد بقولة هوهو فى ضهرة
بس عامة انا لسانى طويل شوية  ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم بصوا انا ملحقتش على حد غير كام مرة كدة يعنى هههههههههههههه
بس انا يعنى لسانى اطول من النفق
اساسا
هههههههههه

بس موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## tamav maria (26 أبريل 2013)

*اكيد طبعا اسلووب تافه *
 *وبيدل على ضعف الشخصيه*
 *لان لو واحد شخصيته قويه هيتكلم علطول *
 *مش محتاج انه يلقح بالكلام ويلف ويدووور*
 *اشكرك بونا ع التوبيك الجااااااامد*

 *
*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 أبريل 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مش بعرف اللحق كلام انا
> 
> انا اللى بقولة فى وش حد بقولة هوهو فى ضهرة
> 
> بس عامة انا لسانى طويل شوية  ههههههههه




احسن حاجه صدقني يا أخ جرجس الوضوح بدل م اللف والدوران
نورت الموضوع الرب يباركك 




لارا بنت الملك قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم بصوا انا ملحقتش على حد غير كام مرة كدة يعنى هههههههههههههه
> 
> بس انا يعنى لسانى اطول من النفق
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه
معلش مهم تخلي بالك برضو
ربنا يباركك 


​


tamav maria قال:


> ​​
> *اكيد طبعا اسلووب تافه *
> 
> *وبيدل على ضعف الشخصيه*
> ...





ميرسي تماف ماريا ع المشاركه والإضافه الجميله
الرب يباركك ​


----------



## V mary (26 أبريل 2013)

*بص يا بونا 
هو التلئيح 
بيكون صفة من صفات الجبناء 
الخوف من المواجهه 
لكن المواجهه والمعتابة صفة من صفات الشجعان 
ودة مش معناة ان اتخانق واشتم ابقي كدة شجاعة 
لا اواجهه واعاتب بمحبة وآداب وأسلوب متحضر 
ودة بقي نادر أوي أوي اليومين دول 
شكرًا بونا علي الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (26 أبريل 2013)

V mary قال:


> * بص يا بونا *
> 
> 
> *هو التلئيح *
> ...




ميرسي لمرورك وإضافتك الجميله يا V mary
ربنا يباركك 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أبريل 2013)

حلو أوي موضوع التلقيح دا يابونا

بس مش كل تلقيح يبقا وحش والكلام اللي في الموضوع
في تلقيح بيكون من نوع تاني بيكون كحب 


اما عن الموضوع دا عمري مالقحت علي حد
ولاحد يقدر يعمل كدا معايا هههههه
ربنا يباركك بونا 
جمييييييل
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2013)

*ليه تلقح كلام على حد فى حين انك تقدر تقوله فى وشه و اللى يحصل يحصل .. فى الغالب نتيجة الصراحة مش هتبقى اسوء من التلقيح و المفعول بيبقى اقوى .. 

لو افترضنا .. انى انا و بونا اتخانقنا سوا .. و انا قررت القح كلام عليه .. النتيجة انه فهم انه عليه و زعل برضه .. و انى سقطت فى نظره و فى نظر الناس المحترمة اللى حوالينا .. 

طب لو واجهته و قولتله اللى فيها حتى لو بكلام صعب ؟؟ هيزعل اة بس لو هو عاقل هيعرف ان العتاب للصحاب و الحبايب و بس .. و هعلى فى نظره انا لو مش باقية عليه مش هقوله الكلام دة .. و لو مش عاقل هخسره .. ما انا كدة كدة هخسره لو لقحت كلام 

تلقيح الكلام سهل و بيتفهم ببساطة .. ماهواش شطارة ولا جدعنة .. موضوع حلو يا بونا *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أبريل 2013)

*
طبيعى جدااااااا فى حياتك العملية وتعاملك مع الناس ،، 
مش هتعجب كل الناس علشان مش هتقدر ترضى كل الأطراف 
وبالتالى  .. 
هتقابل شخصيات تلقلح عليك كلام 

إذن المشكلة هنا
 أصبحت فى الشخص ( المستقبــــــــــــــــــــــل ) لكلام التلقيح 
فإذا كان هذا الشخص  واثق من نفســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة  ، ( شخصية سوية  ) 
فلن يتعثر أبداً ،، وسيستقبل الكلام وكأنه لم يكن 

يبقا السؤال هنا 
لية الشخص اللى سمع ( كلام التلقيح ) ....... حس من داخلة إن الكلام علية !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟

الإجابة تتلخلص فى المثل القائل :: 

( اللى على راسة بطحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة بيحسس عليها ) 
*


----------



## white.angel (27 أبريل 2013)

*التلقيح دة .. للناس اللى بتتكسف ..** او اللى بتخاف .. انما طالما انت صح ..** ومش بتغلط .. تلقح ليه ..** المواجهه مفيش احسن منها  .. *:bomb:

*طبعاً فى حالات شاذه .. يعنى لو طرف مستواه متدنى  ... لازم تتجنب المواجهه معاه ... لانها هتنتهى **بأهانتك لنفسك ... لانك نزلت لم**ستواه ... انما** لو **شخص هيتق**بل النقد ... وهيتفهم ... وهو شخصيه محترمه وسويه ... لازم نتواجه طبعاً ونتكلم ... 

وبمنتهى البساطه زى ما حصل بينك و**بين نانسى ... والموضوع انتهى منتهى الروعه ... لانكم شخصين ع**لى قدر من الوعى ... والاحترام وال**ثقافه ... *:flowers:

*بس فى فرق بين التلقيح ... والتعبيرات الضمنيه ... يعنى الحقن اللى بتتحط بين الكلام ... احياناً بتبقى مطلوبه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه تلقح كلام على حد فى حين انك تقدر تقوله فى وشه و اللى يحصل يحصل .. فى الغالب نتيجة الصراحة مش هتبقى اسوء من التلقيح و المفعول بيبقى اقوى .. *
> 
> *لو افترضنا .. انى انا و بونا اتخانقنا سوا .. و انا قررت القح كلام عليه .. النتيجة انه فهم انه عليه و زعل برضه .. و انى سقطت فى نظره و فى نظر الناس المحترمة اللى حوالينا .. *
> 
> ...


 عندك حق يا دكتوره وميرسي ع المشاركه الجميله دي 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 أبريل 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *يبقا السؤال هنا *
> *لية الشخص اللى سمع ( كلام التلقيح ) ....... حس من داخلة إن الكلام علية !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟*


 اللي اقصده ان مواقف بالفعل بتبقي واضحه واللي هيلقح الكلام لولا ما عارف ان اللي قدامه هيفهم ما كانش هيلقح
نورتي الموضوه يا ملكه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (27 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *التلقيح دة .. للناس اللى بتتكسف ..** او اللى بتخاف .. انما طالما انت صح ..** ومش بتغلط .. تلقح ليه ..**المواجهه مفيش احسن منها  .. *:bomb:​
> 
> *طبعاً فى حالات شاذه .. يعنى لو طرف مستواه متدنى  ... لازم تتجنب المواجهه معاه ... لانها هتنتهى **بأهانتك لنفسك ... لانك نزلت لم**ستواه ... انما** لو **شخص هيتق**بل النقد ... وهيتفهم ... وهو شخصيه محترمه وسويه ... لازم نتواجه طبعاً ونتكلم ... *​
> 
> ...


 ميرسي يا وايت علي إضافتك ومشاركتك الجميله
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

فيه فرق بين "*تلقيح الكلام*" اللي هو بتاع "*النسوان*" وبين "*رسالة*" ضمنية في *حديث عام*.

يعني مثلاً واحد *مخه ضارب*، وكل حاجه يجادل فيها وخلاص، علشان بس يثبت أنه صح، او انه مابيغلطش، وبيعمل مشاكل كتير لما تبدأ أنت بس تتكلم معاه في موضوع، او صفة سيئة فيه، *فحاجه من اتنين* .. يا إما يكون بالك طويل، ورايق، وعندك استعداد للمهاترات بتاعته، يا إما توصّله المعلومة اللي عاوز توصلهاله في رسالة تاخد* شكل العموم*، علشان ما تجرحش مشاعره، وعلشان برضه ترحم نفسك من "وجع الدماغ"، وده ما اسموش "تلقيح كلام"، خصوصاً لو كان الأمر يتعلق بالعقيدة، زي مثلا قداسة البابا لما عمل كتاب "*هرطقات حديثة*" واتكلم فيه عن أفكار "جورج حبيب بباوي"، هل كان "*بيلقح بالكلام*" عليه؟ وهل البابا شنودة - الله ينيح روحه - كان ضعيف؟ أو خايف منه؟ .. *الموضوع محتاج حكمة شوية* .. امتى أتكلم *كلام مباشر*، وأمتى أوصل رسالتي *بشكل غير مباشر*.

أنا عن نفسي ممكن أستخدم *الأسلوب التاني*، اللي هو الحديث في *سياق عام* بغرض إيصال رسالة *تحذير*، أو* نقض فكر*، لشخص أو أشخاص، وفي نفس الوقت *إفاده للجميع*، خصوصاً لو كان الأمر يتعلق *بالعقيدة*، وخصوصاً أكتر لو كان الشخص أو الاشخاص المستهدفين من الرسالة، من أصحاب *الأساليب الملتوية*، الذين يملأون الدنيا صراخاً دون موضوعية، و*دون خضوع للحق*.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أبريل 2013)

*فى رأيى أن التلقيح بيبطل عمل المحبه بل بيدمرها
والمواجهه باسلوب راقى ومحترم سلوك رائع وبيلاقى قبول عند الناس اللى بتسمع وبتناقش
لكن للاسف فى ناس مش قادره تفهم كده وفاكره انها بتوصل رساله وتوعيه عن طريق تلقيح الكلام وهى متعرفش ان ده بيخسرها كتيييييييير من رصيد محبتها واحترامها عند الناس وبالتالى الناس بتبطل تحترمها أو حتى تسمعها 
هى عاده سخيفه أتمنى تنتهى بطريقه وديه ..*
*شكرااا بونا على طرحك للموضوع الهادف ربنا يباركك ..*


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2013)

هو بس لو الناس تفرق بين التلميح والتلويح والتلقيح 
الدنيا هتبقى اشطة 
ولى عودة قريبة للحديث 
لو خلصوا تنضيف الشقة ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

دا كتير اوي
و زي ما قولت بيكون ضعف و حقد و نقص و عدم تربية
شكرا بونا
ربنا يباركك


----------

